# Sliding Router Box Joint Jig



## Dirk Zieher (Feb 12, 2010)

Dirk in Texas
Initially I built a MDF version of this jig but found that wear of the slide was excessive.
Easy to build drovidet you have a suitable belt sander with a rigid table and platen and a means to cut the 8"x1/4" steel bar into pieces.I ground the edges of the steel bar parallel and straight, so that the gap required between the slide and table remains minimal and the cut results would be accuate. Flatness of the steel I got was about .012" concave/convex. this however is no problem since most of the cupping is pulled straight during assembley. I used a 24 grit sanding belt to grind the steel and got relatively accurate results. the gap required for the slide to slide is .0025" in the largest spaces and smaller elsewhere. this appears to jeld accurate box joints.The picture of the sander shows the principal of how I ground the steel, using paper to move the fence in suitablwe increments torwards the sander platen and then grinding away several tenths of a milimeter at a time untill I have 4 straight edges one on the table on either side and 2 on the slide in the center.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hurry and get 10 posts in Dirk so that you will be able to post pictures which will give more meaning to your post. By greeting other newcomers you will quickly reach 10.


----------



## Dirk Zieher (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sliding Router Jig*

I will try to attach a few pictures (Hopefully it works). Dirk


----------

